# Moving to cyprus



## Danny1178 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi me and my family are looking to moving to Cyprus and don’t know where to live.
Please can anyone advise on the best place for children and a lot of English people my child is 7 and want to know if you feel he would adapt to living there.
Also best school he could attend??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As you do not know where to live I assume you have not got a job to come to? Ordo you have an online business or some other form of income.

You 7 year old will struggle with the state education system here unless he/she already speaks Greek and would probably have to be put back a year in school. (Please read the sticky thread on schooling in Cyprus)

Private schooling is expensive so unless you have a very well paid job you will struggle financially.


It will be easier for members to advise you with some more information of your circumstances.


Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the tread on schooling

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/6423-schooling-cyprus.html


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I find it quite frightening that you appear to know nothing about Cyprus and would seem to have done little or no research yet you are wanting to bring your family here on a whim.

I strongly urge you to take a holiday here, hire a car and travel the island speaking to as many ex-pats about the different areas you visit, lifestyle and prospects for your child's education and future.

Read up as much as possible among the wealth of information on this forum as well as elsewhere and try and comprehend the very different lifestyle, extremes of weather, costs, medical support and job availability.

Should you decide to take the plunge and move here ensure you keep an amount of money tucked away to rescue yourself and return to the UK should it all become unsuitable.

Pete


----------

